

How Microsoft will ride Android hardware to save Windows Phone - rbanffy
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-reusing-android-hardware-to-save-windows-phone/?part=propeller&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=link

======
Zigurd
Without a comprehensive fix for mobile devices that includes a massive
overhaul of UI and APIs to separate mobile devices from legacy Windows, it
ain't gonna work.

Microsoft made the wrong decision back when it made Windows their mobile
device strategy. Small measures like this won't even make a blip in the rather
bad and getting worse numbers.

